# Angeln wird 2020 teurer



## Hennesee81 (5. Februar 2019)

Ist der Beitragssatz monatlich oder jährlich? 
Die Jahreskarte ist ja echt günstig, egal on 45 oder 52 Euro


----------



## Kochtopf (5. Februar 2019)

Als Hesse mit deutlich weniger Gewässern für deutlich mehr Geld fehlt mir ein wenig die Empörungsbereitschaft


----------



## 63°Nord (5. Februar 2019)

Hennesee81 schrieb:


> Ist der Beitragssatz monatlich oder jährlich?
> Die Jahreskarte ist ja echt günstig, egal on 45 oder 52 Euro


Der Beitragssatz ist jährlich.
Ob er in der Höhe erhoben wird, wird auf der JHV endgültig entschieden.


----------



## Hennesee81 (5. Februar 2019)

Das sind ja echte Traumpreise  Davon kann man im Süden nur träumen. Von der Gewässergröße und -menge mal ganz abgesehen.


----------



## Andal (5. Februar 2019)

Hennesee81 schrieb:


> Das sind ja echte Traumpreise  Davon kann man im Süden nur träumen. Von der Gewässergröße und -menge mal ganz abgesehen.


Jammer auf einem sehr hohen Niveau.


----------



## Hennesee81 (5. Februar 2019)

Das stimmt.


----------



## Laichzeit (5. Februar 2019)

Kommt mir auch noch sehr günstig vor. Aber der Süden ist nicht und sollte auch nicht das Maß aller Dinge in Sachen Angeln sein.


----------



## PirschHirsch (5. Februar 2019)

Laichzeit schrieb:


> Aber der Süden ist nicht und sollte auch nicht das Maß aller Dinge in Sachen Angeln sein.



Eben. Bin selbst Südler - und wenn man ehrlich ist, hätte man als solcher doch auch im Grunde lieber Nord-Ost-Preise (da ist jedoch die regionale Realisierbarkeitsfrage/Grundsituation, s. u.).

Alles andere wäre irgendwie "widernatürlich" bzw. masochistisch. Ich wünsche niemandem die allgemeine "Süd-Situation" (wenig Wasser = hohe Pachtpreise, dementsprechend hohe Angelpreise etc.).

Ich halte daher nix von "Weil der Süden zwangsläufig teuer ist, darf es anderswo nicht billig sein". Wäre IMO ähnlich doof wie verklemmte Spaßbremsen, die anderen Leuten ihren Fun nicht gönnen.

Vergleichen kann man das aufgrund der regionalen Angelstruktur-Unterschiede (Ex-Ost-Gewässerpools usw.) auch nicht wirklich, sind von vorn herein IMO ganz verschiedene Voraussetzungen.

Da ging bei uns im Süden sozusagen schon viel früher was schief bzw. lief eben schon immer grundlegend anders - was nun offenbar auch dort oben so langsam ankommt. "Aussortieren über Kohle" (= eine Form der Elitisierung) ist generell nicht toll.

Insofern: Nicht cool für die Leute dort oben in den teils strukturschwachen Ecken. Vor allem für Pensionäre mit kleiner Rente usw., für die ein Fuffi bereits viel Geld ist.

Und wenn stattdessen Gewässer hergegeben werden - wer weiß, wer die dann bekommt. Unschöne Zwickmühle.


----------



## Pokolyt (5. Februar 2019)

Hallo.
Ich komme aus Sachsen-Anhalt und zahle jährlich im Verein komplett inkl. Salmonidenkarte 107€.


----------



## Gelöschtes Mitglied 11191 (5. Februar 2019)

lieber weniger Gewässer und dafür vernünftig bewirtschaften.....


----------



## Hennesee81 (5. Februar 2019)

Laichzeit schrieb:


> Kommt mir auch noch sehr günstig vor. Aber der Süden ist nicht und sollte auch nicht das Maß aller Dinge in Sachen Angeln sein.


Ich meinte auch nicht das der Süden das Maß aller Dinge ist. Ich meinte lediglich das es Klagen auf hohem Niveau ist solche Priese zu haben. Gerne würde ich diese günstigeren Preise zahlen.


----------



## Dorschbremse (5. Februar 2019)

Prozentual gesehen ist diese Erhöhung sicherlich ein ziemlicher Sprung- und für die Ortsansässigen gefühlt ein "Öffner" für künftige große Erhöhungen.

Aber im Grunde genommen kann man sagen, dass das Preis- /Leistungsverhältnis immer noch stimmt bzw gut ist. 

Als Touri, der gern mal Zelt, Rute etc aufs Motorrad packt und dort n verlängertes WE verbringt, bin ich weit davon weg mich durch die Erhöhung vergraulen zu lassen.


----------



## jkc (5. Februar 2019)

Moin, welche Gewässer hat der Verband in McPomm denn gepachtet und wer hat angeltechnisch Zugang zu den Gewässern? Gibt's da eine Liste der Gewässer?
Preiserhöhung von über 300% finde ich persönlich schon arg massiv, wenn die allein durch das Anpachten neuer Gewässer entstanden sein soll, denke ich hätte man die mangels Bedarf nicht anpachten dürfen?!?
An wen geht das Fischereirecht wenn der Verband die Gewässer nicht anpachtet?
Warum sind die Kosten fuf Besatz so hoch? Ist es nicht möglich mit weniger / ohne Besatz auszukommen? So wie ich die Gewässer in McPomm kenne bieten sie Laichmöglickeiten für mindestens den überwiegenden Teil der ansässigen Fischarten?

Grüße JK


----------



## jkc (5. Februar 2019)

esox02 schrieb:


> lieber weniger Gewässer und dafür vernünftig bewirtschaften.....



Sehe ich eher anders rum. Lieber mehr Gewässer und extensiv / kostengünstig bewirtschaften.


----------



## Gelöschtes Mitglied 11191 (5. Februar 2019)

jkc schrieb:


> Sehe ich eher anders rum. Lieber mehr Gewässer und extensiv / kostengünstig bewirtschaften.


kostengünstig bewirtschaften geht nicht...besatz kostet nun mal Geld und willst du an einem leeren see sitzen oder an mehreren leeren seen??


----------



## jkc (5. Februar 2019)

Nein, das nicht aber ich denke Besatz ist in vielen Fällen einfach nur überflüssig.


----------



## Gelöschtes Mitglied 150887 (5. Februar 2019)

Ja hier die Gewässerliste des Verbandes, ich gebe zu, um euch ein wenig neidisch zu machen Aber nichts desto trotz bin ich empört über das Ansinnen.


Ok ich nutze nur die Küstengewässer und sollte es mich mal woanders hin treiben, würde ich wohl nur mal eine Tageskarte holen. Aber für manche dürfte es schon heftig werden.


----------



## Dorschbremse (5. Februar 2019)

Man darf nicht außer Acht lassen, dass der Touristenanteil am/auf dem Wasser in MVP recht hoch ist- da wird reichlich entnommen. 

Da ist es auch durchaus nachvollziehbar, dass mancherorts die Bestände durch Besatzmaßnahmen gestützt werden (müssen?).


----------



## Peter_Piper (5. Februar 2019)

jkc schrieb:


> Moin, welche Gewässer hat der Verband in McPomm denn gepachtet und wer hat angeltechnisch Zugang zu den Gewässern? Gibt's da eine Liste der Gewässer?


Ja, auf der Verbandsseite: HIER.
Bei der Anzahl der Gewässer finde ich den Preis OK, auch wenn es mich als Rheinländer nicht direkt betrifft.


----------



## jkc (5. Februar 2019)

Dorschbremse schrieb:


> Man darf nicht außer Acht lassen, dass der Touristenanteil am/auf dem Wasser in MVP recht hoch ist- da wird reichlich entnommen.
> 
> Da ist es auch durchaus nachvollziehbar, dass mancherorts die Bestände durch Besatzmaßnahmen gestützt werden (müssen?).



Achtung böse: wo nix drin ist kann auch nix entnommen werden.


----------



## geomas (5. Februar 2019)

Der Titel ist nicht so ganz richtig: das Angeln in den Küstengewässern hat mit dem LAV wenig bis nix zu tun.
Die Jahresangelerlaubnis für das Gros der Küstengewässer in Meck-Pom kostet 30 Euro, von einer Erhöhung der Gebühr ist mir nichts bekannt.
Die geplante Erhöhung der Beiträge und Angelerlaubnisse für die lAV-Verbandsgewässer ist für mich tragbar.


----------



## Andal (5. Februar 2019)

Kommt jetzt wieder der alte Tenor auf? Es darf nix kosten, es muss ohne Aufwand zu betreiben sein und die Fische müssen einen quasi über den Haufen springen.


----------



## Fantastic Fishing (5. Februar 2019)

Den Preis einer Karte sollte man auch am Einkommen festmachen. Der Durchschnittsverdiener in SA geht mit 1500€ Vollzeit nach Hause, da drückt der Schuh bei jeder Erhöhung. Natürlich sind die Kosten im Vergleich zu den Beiträgen im Süden geringer, dort kostet aber auch eine 60 Quadratmeter Wohnung das Dreifache. Dahingehend sollten wir den Maßstab der Diskussion auch anpassen.

Es ist auch eine Mär, das ein Angler in Mecklenburg Vorpommern dann fertig mit dem Zahlen wäre. Da sind sicherlich noch einige Erlaubnisscheine über diverse andere Karten zu erwerben. Nur weil in Hessen Preis/Leistung anders ausfallen, muss die möglicherweise Schlechte arbeit ja nicht Bundesweit Geltung erfahren. Oder anders:

Nur weil es in eurem Stall stinkt, müssen wir den Geruch nicht Kennenlernen.


----------



## Nemo (5. Februar 2019)

Auch mit Erhöhung immer noch ein super Preis, finde ich, insbesondere für das Angebot an Gewässern. Ich zahle das Doppelte für ein 5km langes Teilstück einer Kormoranzuchtanlage.


----------



## MarkusZ (5. Februar 2019)

> Den Preis einer Karte sollte man auch am Einkommen festmachen. Der Durchschnittsverdiener in SA geht mit 1500€ Vollzeit nach Hause, da drückt der Schuh bei jeder Erhöhung. Natürlich sind die Kosten im Vergleich zu den Beiträgen im Süden geringer, dort kostet aber auch eine 60 Quadratmeter Wohnung das Dreifache. Dahingehend sollten wir den Maßstab der Diskussion auch anpassen.



Soll das nun heißen, dass dann auch die Angelkarten ruhig das Dreifache kosten dürfen, wenn die Mieten so hoch sind?

Angeln im Osten kostet im Vergleich zum Süden oft fast gar nichts, wenn man es auf die befischbare Fläche und die Anzahl der jährlichen Besuche umlegt.
Für 24 € kriegt man dort oft nur ne Tageskarte für ein paar km Fluss oder nen Teich von ein paar Hektar.

Zwei Euro mehr pro Monat klingen zwar verschmerzbar, allerdings m.E. nur, wenn damit auch ein gewisses Mehr an Leistung verbunden ist.

Ob der Verband für Härtefälle auch nen Sozialtarif anbietet entzieht sich meiner Kenntnis.


----------



## MarkusZ (5. Februar 2019)

> Ich zahle das Doppelte für ein 5km langes Teilstück einer Kormoranzuchtanlage



Wir nennen das hier Kormoranmastanlagen, denn brüten tun hier gar nicht so viele. Fressen aber umso mehr.


----------



## Fantastic Fishing (5. Februar 2019)

MarkusZ schrieb:


> Soll das nun heißen, dass dann auch die Angelkarten ruhig das Dreifache kosten dürfen, wenn die Mieten so hoch sind?



Im Gegenteil, ich wäre in jedem Falle für faire Preise aller Angler in der ganzen Republik. Deswegen schrieb ich ja, das Probleme oder die Akzeptanz für Unfug in Hessen nicht in anderen Bundesländern gelten muss/soll. Angeln im "Osten" kostet nichts? Sehr wohl kostet es Geld und es ist in meinen Augen verwerflich eine zusätzliche Belastung für andere Menschen zu rechtfertigen, weil es vor der eigenen Tür teurer ist. So fängt das Salamispielchen nämlich an. Scheibchen für Scheibchen erhöhen sich die Preise, für welche Gegenleistung?

Einige Strecken an der Elbe sind mittlerweile Ganzjährig oder im Quartal gesperrt. Die NABU buhlt um die Gewässer genauso, es fallen viele Teiche/Seen/Altarme/Löcher weg. Es muss nicht geglaubt werden, das wir hier im "Osten" schwedische Verhältnisse haben. Es mag ja sein, das im Süden die zu beangelnde Fläche kleiner ist bei gleicher Nutzung, warum soll sowas aber höhere Preise in Mecklenburg rechtfertigen?

So habe ich die Natura 2000 Debatte im Übrigen auch erlebt. Ist nicht vor meiner Tür, also Akzeptabel. Wehret den Anfängen, ganz einfach!


----------



## Kochtopf (5. Februar 2019)

Angebot und Nachfrage bestimmen die Preise. Klar ist es doof wenn das geliebte Hobby teurer wird aber ob Leute denen es dies bezüglich schlechter geht Mitleid haben müssen sehe ich nicht


----------



## Fantastic Fishing (5. Februar 2019)

Kochtopf schrieb:


> Angebot und Nachfrage bestimmen die Preise. Klar ist es doof wenn das geliebte Hobby teurer wird aber ob Leute denen es dies bezüglich schlechter geht Mitleid haben müssen sehe ich nicht



Dann müssten die Preise bei uns ja Sinken. Viel Wasser, verhältnismäßig wenig Angler. Ich habe auch kein Mitleid mehr mit den Menschen in BaWü und dem Nachtangelverbot. Warum auch? Deren Hobby findet ja in einem anderen Bundesland statt....


----------



## MarkusZ (5. Februar 2019)

Fantastic Fishing schrieb:


> . Angeln im "Osten" kostet nichts? Sehr wohl kostet es Geld und es ist in meinen Augen verwerflich eine zusätzliche Belastung für andere Menschen zu rechtfertigen, weil es vor der eigenen Tür teurer ist.



Hab nie geschrieben, dass ich die Erhöhung um 2 € pro Monat gut finde und rechtfertigen tu ich das ganze auch nicht mit nem Vergleich Süd/Ost, sondern wie zu lesen ist höchstens mit ner evtl. Mehrleistung. Aber ob man deshalb gleich sozialer Ungerechtigkeit ausgehen muss? Da kostet der Sprit ans Wasser doch schon deutlich mehr.

Ggf. müsste der Verband dann halt nen Sozialtarif anbieten.

Aber wenn du mal nachrechnest, wie viel ha Fläche du für deinen Jahresbeitrag befischen kannst und wie oft du theoretisch ans Wasser könntest, und das dann das gleiche für nen Vereinsangler im Süden, würdest du die Relation "kostet im Vergleich fast nichts" vielleicht verstehen.

Heißt aber nicht, dass ich euch die niedrigen Kosten nicht gönne. Seid froh drüber und hofft, dass sich die Marktwirtschaft bei euch nicht auch noch breit macht.

Ich wünsche euch jedenfalls nicht, dass ihr unter 12€/Tag für ein einzelnes Gewässer keine Angelkarten mehr findet.


----------



## Kochtopf (5. Februar 2019)

Du verwechselst Kuchen backen mit arschbacken 
NaBu etc konkurrieren mit dem Verband um die Gewässer -> erhöhte Nachfrage und erhöhte Preise
Ein völlig unfähiger Verband samt CDU Vorsitzenden verkauft die Leute für die er eintreten soll -> Nachtangelverbot in BaWü


----------



## Fantastic Fishing (5. Februar 2019)

MarkusZ schrieb:


> Heißt aber nicht, dass ich euch die niedrigen Kosten nicht gönne. Seid froh drüber und hofft, dass sich die Marktwirtschaft bei euch nicht auch noch breit macht.



Um etwas anderes Ging es mir auch nicht. Natürlich wollte ich dir keine falschen Worte in den Mund legen. Das systematische Melken von Anglern darf aber kein Geschäftsmodell werden. Während jedermann die Gewässer frei betreten kann ohne Beitrag, soll ich einen Batzen Geld hinlegen um einige wenige Fische zu fangen? Das ist für mich halt ein Grund, sich aufzuregen. Schließlich bezahlen wir auch noch, um diese Gewässer zu reinigen. Zeitgleich planschen die Leute, fahren ihre Boote und müssen keinerlei dieser Sorgen teilen. Ja, das ist ein Thema, das ich auch aus dem Gesichtspunkt der Gerechtigkeit betrachten kann. Warum auch nicht? Muss ich alles Hinnehmen, nur weil jemand es als richtig empfindet, weil seine Karten teurer sind?

Wir können ja nichts dafür, das man anderorts aus Tageskarten ein Geschäftsmodell gemacht hat. Dahingehend müsste man eher Hinterfragen, wie dazu überhaupt kommen konnte. Ich würde behaupten, es wurde alles Stillschweigend hingenommen.


----------



## Fantastic Fishing (5. Februar 2019)

Kochtopf schrieb:


> Du verwechselst Kuchen backen mit arschbacken
> NaBu etc konkurrieren mit dem Verband um die Gewässer -> erhöhte Nachfrage und erhöhte Preise
> Ein völlig unfähiger Verband samt CDU Vorsitzenden verkauft die Leute für die er eintreten soll -> Nachtangelverbot in BaWü



Was hat das mit den Beitragszahlen für den Verband zu tun? Sie verlieren Gewässer und sparen Pacht, wenn andere Interessenten den Zuschlag erhalten. Entsprechend kann die Belastung für die Mitglieder ja nur steigen, wenn sie ihren Fond erweitern. Das kann ich aber nicht erkennen. Wir verlieren ja eher Strecken, als das sie dazugewonnen werden. Warum dann also mehr Zahlen? Bei erfolgreicher Erschließung neuer Flächen könnte ich dir ja zustimmen, es ist doch aber das genaue Gegenteil.


----------



## Fr33 (5. Februar 2019)

Leider muss ich an der Stelle anmerken, dass die Erhöhnung doch wunderbar geklappt hat....

Für die nicht SA - ist der Erhöhung lächerlich gering. (aus dem eigenen BL kennt man es um ein vielfaches schlechter bzw. viel teurer usw.). Und für die SA'ler ist die Erhöhung (Prozentual gesehen) eben viel für nicht erkennbare Gegenleistung/Leistungssteigerung. Die Angler sind mal wieder gegeneinander aufgehetzt worden und die eigentliche Erhöhung ist nur Randthema


----------



## Gelöschte Mitglieder 208211 (5. Februar 2019)

Ich lese etwas von faire Preise für alle Angler?
Was ist denn fair?

Ich will gar nicht die Erhöhung jetzt verteidigen.
Aber irgendwer hat ja auch Unkosten mit der Verwaltung der Gewässer.
Gas, Strom, Wasser, Lohn, Krankenversicherung etc.

Oder verwalten die Gewässer sich von selbst?

Und mehr Lohn bekommt man als Angler ja manchmal auch.

Und wenn man es irgendwann nicht mehr bezahlen kann oder will, dann muss man es lassen.
Und wenn der Angeldealer mal wieder die Preise für Angelhaken erhöht....was ist daran unfair?

Ausserdem bezahlen wir für die Berechtigung Fische zu fangen. Nicht für irgendwelche Uferzonen Betretungsgebühr.

Die Gründe für die Preiserhöhung wurden im Artikel aber genannt.


----------



## Fantastic Fishing (5. Februar 2019)

Kopfschuettel schrieb:


> Und wenn man es irgendwann nicht mehr bezahlen kann oder will, dann muss man es lassen.



Ich kaufe deinen See und verkaufe dir die Karte für 1000€. Du kannst es dann aber auch einfach lassen, ist ja nicht mein Problem. Schließlich kriegst du ja auch mal eine Lohnerhöhung, welche du nach Jahren harter Arbeit sofort an mich abdrücken kannst.


----------



## Kochtopf (5. Februar 2019)

Fantastic Fishing schrieb:


> Ich kaufe deinen See und verkaufe dir die Karte für 1000€. Du kannst es dann aber auch einfach lassen, ist ja nicht mein Problem.


Musst halt rechnen (bist ja Kaufmann) wie viele Karten musst du verkaufen um den Break Even Point zu erreichen und wie viel können sich die potentiellen Kunden in der Nähe leisten. Und richtig: wenn ich der Besitzer wäre und der Erlös für mich stimmt wäre es mir egal ob es sich nicht jeder leisten kann. Das ist dann die freiheit wirtschaftlichen Handelns. Klar ist eine saftige Erhöhung und es ist für die betroffenen Scheiße aber marktmechanismen nehmen auch auf Gewässer keine Rücksicht.


----------



## Fantastic Fishing (5. Februar 2019)

Kochtopf schrieb:


> Musst halt rechnen (bist ja Kaufmann) wie viele Karten musst du verkaufen um den Break Even Point zu erreichen und wie viel können sich die potentiellen Kunden in der Nähe leisten.



Wir können das Glatt nach Büromanier durchkauen oder einfach die Intention des Beitrages werten. Wenn der Geldbeutel über die Leidenschaft Angeln in Zukunft richten soll, wandere ich nach Holland aus. 

Schon komisch, dort gibt es nicht weniger Angler gemessen an der Fläche, aber 40€ reichen im Jahr. Da ist der Break Even Point nur am Flipchart der Traumwelt relevant. Wir Deutschen wollen es einfach so, anders kann ich mir das nicht mehr erklären.


----------



## Gelöschte Mitglieder 208211 (5. Februar 2019)

Fantastic Fishing schrieb:


> Ich kaufe deinen See und verkaufe dir die Karte für 1000€. Du kannst es dann aber auch einfach lassen, ist ja nicht mein Problem. Schließlich kriegst du ja auch mal eine Lohnerhöhung, welche du nach Jahren harter Arbeit sofort an mich abdrücken kannst.



Deinen Scheisshaufen kannst Du bei Dir lassen.
Es wird sicherlich Personen geben welche Dir die € 1000,-- zahlen.
Ob dieses Geld dann aber in der Summe für die Verwaltung, Hege und Pflege ausreicht ist eine andere.

Es besteht halt kein grundsätzliches Anrecht auf die Ausübung der Fischerei.
Wenn dies nicht mehr bezahlbar ist, ist es halt so.

Und auch in den Niederlanden wird bald die Einsicht kommen den Angeltourismus zu beschränken (vorallem wenn wir in Deutschland so weiter machen)

Aber zum Glück sperrt man an vielen Gewässern in den Niederlanden die "Kochtopfangler" aus.
Somit muss man nicht viel Geld in Fischbesatz stecken.


----------



## Fantastic Fishing (5. Februar 2019)

Kopfschuettel schrieb:


> Deinen Scheisshaufen kannst Du bei Dir lassen.
> Es wird sicherlich Personen geben welche Dir die € 1000,-- zahlen.
> Ob dieses Geld dann aber in der Summe für die Verwaltung, Hege und Pflege ausreicht ist eine andere.
> 
> ...



Es geht darum, das Gewässer ein Interesse der Öffentlichkeit sind und da zählen wir Angler zu. Die Elbe wurde nicht gebaut, sie existiert. Niemand sollte meiner Meinung das Recht haben über den Geldbeutel den Zugriff zu Regeln. Dann ist das Halt so, ich akzeptiere es aber nicht. Es darf sich doch jeder darüber eine eigenen Standpunkt bilden und ich habe ihn.

Wer jede Kröte schluckt, wird halt selbst zum Frosch.


----------



## MarkusZ (5. Februar 2019)

> Dahingehend müsste man eher Hinterfragen, wie dazu überhaupt kommen konnte. Ich würde behaupten, es wurde alles Stillschweigend hingenommen.



Marktwirtschaft gegen Zentralvrwaltungswirtschaft - Kapitalismus gegen Sozialismus

Im Süden sind die Fischereirechte überwiegend seit Generationen  Privateigentum ohne Sozialbindung, da bestimmen Angebot und Nachfrage den Preis.

Der Osten scheint da wohl noch vom Erbe des sozialistischen Gedanken zu profitieren.

Ich gönne es euch und hoffe, dass es noch längere Zeit so bleibt.

Was man so liest, scheinen aber auch im Osten immer wieder mal Fischereirechte privatisiert zu werden.

Wundert mich trotzdem, dass die Verbände dort scheinbar keine Sozialtarife haben, wenn sich manche Angler dort die Beiträge vom Mund absparen müssen.

In Fischereivereinen gibt es sowas durchaus.


----------



## Fantastic Fishing (5. Februar 2019)

MarkusZ schrieb:


> Marktwirtschaft gegen Zentralvrwaltungswirtschaft - Kapitalismus gegen Sozialismus
> 
> Im Süden sind die Fischereirechte überwiegend seit Generationen  Privateigentum ohne Sozialbindung, da bestimmen Angebot und Nachfrage den Preis.



Ich habe keine Ahnung, ob es Tarife für "Einkommensschwache" gibt. Unsozial sind die Leute mit wenig Geld ja nicht. Im Prinzip kann ich ebenso mit jeder Erhöhung durch gerechtfertigte Argumentation leben. Es ist aber Stand jetzt immer das gleiche Lied. Ich würde mir Wünschen, das ich mein Geld in den Rachen von Anwälten werfen kann für Klagen gegen Natura 2000 oder Verbote ohne Grundlage. Die Erhöhung gegenüber Landesverband oder Dachverband sind aber immer nur unter der gleichen Prämisse zu finden. Zahle mehr Geld, für weniger Rechte. Besitze mehr Pflichten, aber weniger Vorteile.

Ich glaube niemand stirbt bei einer Erhöhung von 2€ oder 20€, es geht vielmehr um diese sich immer weiter drehende Spirale. Mich wundert ja bis Heute, das noch keine Beitragserhöhung unter der Berücksichtung von Inflation geschehen ist.

Wann wurde aber etwas erhöht, um den Anglern direkt zu helfen?


----------



## Naturliebhaber (5. Februar 2019)

Mein Verein hier in Mittelfranken (ca. 200 Mitglieder) hat Pachtausgaben von ca. 27.000 € jährlich.
Beispiel: Kleiner Fluss, 2km Strecke, Pacht vor 10 Jahren: 4000 €, neue Pachtverhandlung: 4900 €. Es gäbe sofort 10 andere Vereine, die das Geld ohne Diskussion zahlen würden. 

Am Ende entscheidet immer der Geldbeutel, denn die Verpächter wollen das Maximum an Gewinn aus ihrem Eigentum rausholen. Das gilt übrigens auch für die Gemeinden. Gemeindetümpel 1ha plus kleiner Zuchtweiher: 600 € im Jahr.

Der Bauer bei mir um die Ecke pachtet schon lange keine Äcker mehr in Deutschland. Zu teuer. Er pachtet in der Ukraine ... und dort steigen folglich die Preise.
Und Privatpersonen und Vereine (auch NABU) hier im Süden haben Geld und Interesse an der Pacht von Gewässern im Norden ... und dort steigen folglich die Preise.


----------



## Gelöschte Mitglieder 208211 (5. Februar 2019)

Fantastic Fishing schrieb:


> Es geht darum, das Gewässer ein Interesse der Öffentlichkeit sind und da zählen wir Angler zu. Die Elbe wurde nicht gebaut, sie existiert. Niemand sollte meiner Meinung das Recht haben über den Geldbeutel den Zugriff zu Regeln. Dann ist das Halt so, ich akzeptiere es aber nicht. Es darf sich doch jeder darüber eine eigenen Standpunkt bilden und ich habe ihn.
> 
> Wer jede Kröte schluckt, wird halt selbst zum Frosch.



Und was geht die Öffentlichkeit Deine Fischereiberechtigung an?
Denn nur die hasst Du "gekauft" und nicht das Gewässer.

Und wenn ein LV eine höhere Pacht bezahlen muss, mehr Kosten für Fischbesatz hat (Angler wollen nunmal auch Fische fagen) (Fischbesatz ist teuer und von Nachhaltigkeit gefasel sind noch keine Fische im Gewässer) dann werden diese Kosten nunmal weitergegeben.

Ja, die Spirale dreht sich. Alle Preise steigen. Lohn steigt auch. Der Mindestlohn wurde eingeführt und aktuell sogar erhöht.
Der Wohlstand ist heute höher als vor 50 Jahren. Liegt an Lohn und leider oder auch zum Glück (das eine ohne dem anderen funktioniert auch nicht) auch an Preissteigerungen.


----------



## Laichzeit (5. Februar 2019)

PirschHirsch schrieb:


> Ich halte daher nix von "Weil der Süden zwangsläufig teuer ist, darf es anderswo nicht billig sein". Wäre IMO ähnlich doof wie verklemmte Spaßbremsen, die anderen Leuten ihren Fun nicht gönnen.



Hoffentlich denken bald mehr Leute genau so, neben den üblichen Verdächtigen fallen in einigen Teilen Süddeutschlands immer wieder extrem finanzstarke Einzelkäufer auf, die jegliche Angelvereine, den NABU oder sonstige Pachtinteressenten in den Schatten stellen können. Mit den Rentnern fängt es an, dann wird das Angeln für den Mittelstand langsam auch zu teuer, Volkssport lebewohl.


----------



## Fantastic Fishing (5. Februar 2019)

Kopfschuettel schrieb:


> Und was geht die Öffentlichkeit Deine Fischereiberechtigung an?
> Denn nur die hasst Du "gekauft" und nicht das Gewässer.
> 
> Und wenn ein LV eine höhere Pacht bezahlen muss, mehr Kosten für Fischbesatz hat (Angler wollen nunmal auch Fische fagen) (Fischbesatz ist teuer und von Nachhaltigkeit gefasel sind noch keine Fische im Gewässer) dann werden diese Kosten nunmal weitergegeben.



Ich bin als Angler keine gesonderte Ethnie, ich gehöre zur Öffentlichkeit. Ich kann das also durchaus Miteinander verbinden. Es geht mich sehr wohl etwas an, wenn jemand Gewässer verschachert und die Kosten steigen oder Betretungsrechte vergeben werden. Das kann alles auch rechtlich sicher sein, trotzdem muss ich es nicht gutheißen.

Im Übrigen finde ich Besatz um Fische zu fangen glatt falsch. Wir müssten diesen Kostenaufwand durch vernünftige Entnahme und Nachhaltigkeit lösen können. Es kann einfach nicht richtig sein, das ein Fischbestand für Angler nur durch unsere Bemühungen stabil ist. Dann läuft grundsätzlich etwas falsch. Meinst du die K2 Karpfen und Ofenforellen für Teiche, ist das eine ganz andere Nummer. Da können sich die Vereine auch mal Selbst hinterfragen.

Warum sollte ICH dafür mehr bezahlen, wenn andere die Äste ihrer Obstbäume absägen? Gehe ich NICHT mit.


----------



## Gelöschte Mitglieder 208211 (5. Februar 2019)

Naturliebhaber schrieb:


> Mein Verein hier in Mittelfranken (ca. 200 Mitglieder) hat Pachtausgaben von ca. 27.000 € jährlich.
> Beispiel: Kleiner Fluss, 2km Strecke, Pacht vor 10 Jahren: 4000 €, neue Pachtverhandlung: 4900 €. Es gäbe sofort 10 andere Vereine, die das Geld ohne Diskussion zahlen würden.
> 
> Am Ende entscheidet immer der Geldbeutel, denn die Verpächter wollen das Maximum an Gewinn aus ihrem Eigentum rausholen. Das gilt übrigens auch für die Gemeinden. Gemeindetümpel 1ha plus kleiner Zuchtweiher: 600 € im Jahr.
> ...



So ist es. Leider die Realität.
Und man glaubt gar nicht aus welchen Löchern die Interessenten kommen nach dem Angler in vieler mühevoller Arbeit einen Gewässer hergerichtet haben.
Und alle wollen se Geld verdienen. Wer zahlt bekommt den Zuschlag.


----------



## Gelöschte Mitglieder 208211 (5. Februar 2019)

Fantastic Fishing schrieb:


> Ich bin als Angler keine gesonderte Ethnie, ich gehöre zur Öffentlichkeit. Ich kann das also durchaus Miteinander verbinden. Es geht mich sehr wohl etwas an, wenn jemand Gewässer verschachert und die Kosten steigen oder Betretungsrechte vergeben werden. Das kann alles auch rechtlich sicher sein, trotzdem muss ich es nicht gutheißen.
> 
> Im Übrigen finde ich Besatz um Fische zu fangen glatt falsch. Wir müssten diesen Kostenaufwand durch vernünftige Entnahme und Nachhaltigkeit lösen können. Es kann einfach nicht richtig sein, das ein Fischbestand für Angler nur durch unsere Bemühungen stabil ist. Dann läuft grundsätzlich etwas falsch. Meinst du die K2 Karpfen und Ofenforellen für Teiche, ist das eine ganz andere Nummer. Da können sich die Vereine auch mal Selbst hinterfragen.
> 
> Warum sollte ICH dafür mehr bezahlen, wenn andere die Äste ihrer Obstbäume absägen? Gehe ich NICHT mit.



So lange die Flüsse nicht im fluss sind wird es hier in DE keine Nachhaltigkeit geben.
Wir haben über 5000 Wasserkraftwerke, tendenz steigend. 
Und daran wird sich trotz des ganzen Irrsinn nichts ändern. Ganz im Gegenteil.

Wenn man dann in dem Bezug noch Nachhaltigkeit möchte, muss man die Angellizenzen massiv einschränken oder die Preise anheben.

Auch sind wir nicht alleine am Gewässer Thema Kormoran etc.

Nachhaltigkeit? No go. Das ist dummes Verbandsgelaber (manche haben selbst dies bereits erkannt)


----------



## Naturliebhaber (5. Februar 2019)

Fantastic Fishing schrieb:


> Im Übrigen finde ich Besatz um Fische zu fangen glatt falsch. Wir müssten diesen Kostenaufwand durch vernünftige Entnahme und Nachhaltigkeit lösen können. Es kann einfach nicht richtig sein, das ein Fischbestand für Angler nur durch unsere Bemühungen stabil ist. Dann läuft grundsätzlich etwas falsch. Meinst du die K2 Karpfen und Ofenforellen für Teiche, ist das eine ganz andere Nummer. Da können sich die Vereine auch mal Selbst hinterfragen.



Die Realität ist auch im Osten, dass viele Angler der Entnahme wegen ans Wasser gehen. Ein schönes Beispiel hierfür ist die Neiße (Grenzfluss zu Polen). Das war in der Jugend mein Stammgewässer, voll mit Fisch. Heute ist die Neiße leergefischt. Besetzen will niemand. Verpachtet die Gemeinde das Gewässer einem Verein für 1000 € pro 2 km und dieser setzt für weitere 1000 € Forellen, Quappe etc., geht es dem Verpächter und dem Gewässer besser.

Soviel zur Realität. Viele Gewässer im Osten sind kaputtgefischt. Jeder entnimmt, keiner besetzt. Ich könnte mich da stundenlang drüber aufregen.


----------



## 50er-Jäger (5. Februar 2019)

jkc schrieb:


> Moin, welche Gewässer hat der Verband in McPomm denn gepachtet und wer hat angeltechnisch Zugang zu den Gewässern? Gibt's da eine Liste der Gewässer?
> Preiserhöhung von über 300% finde ich persönlich schon arg massiv, wenn die allein durch das Anpachten neuer Gewässer entstanden sein soll, denke ich hätte man die mangels Bedarf nicht anpachten dürfen?!?
> An wen geht das Fischereirecht wenn der Verband die Gewässer nicht anpachtet?
> Warum sind die Kosten fuf Besatz so hoch? Ist es nicht möglich mit weniger / ohne Besatz auszukommen? So wie ich die Gewässer in McPomm kenne bieten sie Laichmöglickeiten für mindestens den überwiegenden Teil der ansässigen Fischarten?
> ...



Das hast du falsch verstanden, der Beitrag soll um 5 Euro, auf dann 22Euro erhöht werden...

Finde beide Erhöhung völlig daneben, der LAV tut kein bisschen was für Angler, sondern fällt denen eher noch in Rücken und an den Küsten gibt es mehr und mehr Gebiete wo Angler ausgesperrt werden und dann sollen diese aber mehr zahlen....geht gar nicht....völlig egal wie billig diese Beträge für andere erscheinen, diese Erhöhungen sind eine Frechheit...


----------



## Fantastic Fishing (5. Februar 2019)

Naturliebhaber schrieb:


> Die Realität ist auch im Osten, dass viele Angler der Entnahme wegen ans Wasser gehen. Ein schönes Beispiel hierfür ist die Neiße (Grenzfluss zu Polen). Das war in der Jugend mein Stammgewässer, voll mit Fisch. Heute ist die Neiße leergefischt. Besetzen will niemand. Verpachtet die Gemeinde das Gewässer einem Verein für 1000 € pro 2 km und dieser setzt für weitere 1000 € Forellen, Quappe etc., geht es dem Verpächter und dem Gewässer besser.
> 
> Soviel zur Realität. Viele Gewässer im Osten sind kaputtgefischt. Jeder entnimmt, keiner besetzt. Ich könnte mich da stundenlang drüber aufregen.



Na da musst du aber Flächendeckend sehr gute Auswertungen vorgenommen haben. Ich erkenne diese Realität nicht an. Bei mir sind die Gewässer jedenfalls nicht leer und Besatz findet auch nicht statt. Angler treffe ich viele, die einfach Angeln. Genauso Menschen, die einen Fisch essen möchten. Ist ein guter Schnitt aller Absichten, aber sicherlich nicht das selektive Abbild deiner Schilderung.


----------



## gründler (5. Februar 2019)

Ich empfehle das Buch Agenda 2050 oder auch bekannt als Visionen 2050.
Da wird auch der Teil Nachhaltigkeit Natur Umwelt und der Mensch in dieser behandelt.


----------



## Fantastic Fishing (5. Februar 2019)

Kopfschuettel schrieb:


> Nachhaltigkeit? No go. Das ist dummes Verbandsgelaber (manche haben selbst dies bereits erkannt)



Nachhaltige Fischbestände sind kein Verbandsgelaber, sondern ein Interesse aller Angler. Welchen Sinn würde das Gegenteil ergeben? Und dieser Schuldspruch aller Kormorane und Turbinen dieser Welt ändern nichts am Bestand der (großen) Flüsse, weil dorthin nur punktuelle Besatzmaßen für gefährdete Fische stattfinden, welche du ohnehin nicht entnehmen darfst.

Mir jedenfalls passt jede Erhöhung für einen Verband, wenn er Anglern zugute kommt. Damit möchte ich unser beider Dialog beendet, es wurde alles geschrieben.


----------



## Gelöschte Mitglieder 208211 (5. Februar 2019)

Nein, nicht aller Angler.
Nur von Anglern welche dies dann noch bezahlen können.

Schau mal. Alle abbauen?

https://www.umweltbundesamt.de/sites/default/files/medien/377/bilder/dateien/wasserkraftwerke_deutschland_bestand_0.pdf

Schon mal einen Kopf gemacht weshalb kaum Glasaale nach Deutschland kommen?


----------



## Naturliebhaber (5. Februar 2019)

Fantastic Fishing schrieb:


> Nachhaltige Fischbestände sind kein Verbandsgelaber, sondern ein Interesse aller Angler. Welchen Sinn würde das Gegenteil ergeben?



Das Gegenteil ergibt die Realität. Viele Angler in Verbindung mit Entnahme (Nahrungsgewinnung als laut Rechtsprechung einzig akzeptierter Grund für Angeln in Deutschland) ergibt alles, ergibt entweder keine Nachhaltigkeit oder Zugangsbeschränkungen.

Beispiel Oberfranken: Flussstrecke an der Baunach (Flüsschen), 2km Länge, behördlicherseits auf 200 Tageskarten pro Jahr begrenzt. Dann funktioniert auch Nachhaltigkeit in Deutschland. Aber ich glaube, das ist nicht, was dir vorschwebt ...


----------



## Gelöschtes Mitglied 150887 (5. Februar 2019)

@gründler Bevor ich mir jetzt die 226 Seiten zu Gemüte führe, was bewegt dich darin?


----------



## Gelöschte Mitglieder 208211 (5. Februar 2019)

Naturliebhaber schrieb:


> Das Gegenteil ergibt die Realität. Viele Angler in Verbindung mit Entnahme (Nahrungsgewinnung als laut Rechtsprechung einzig akzeptierter Grund für Angeln in Deutschland) ergibt alles, ergibt entweder keine Nachhaltigkeit oder Zugangsbeschränkungen.
> 
> Beispiel Oberfranken: Flussstrecke an der Baunach (Flüsschen), 2km Länge, behördlicherseits auf 200 Tageskarten pro Jahr begrenzt. Dann funktioniert auch Nachhaltigkeit in Deutschland. Aber ich glaube, das ist nicht, was dir vorschwebt ...


Wahrscheinlich auch mit entsprechenden Preisen und massiven Fangbeschränkungen.


----------



## Naturliebhaber (5. Februar 2019)

Kopfschuettel schrieb:


> Wahrscheinlich auch mit entsprechenden Preisen und massiven Fangbeschränkungen.



Preis erheblich günstiger als in Mittelfranken, aber immer noch teuer. Wurde am Ende übrigens von einer Privatperson gepachtet, die nun die Tageskarten an privat verkauft. Er war schneller als ich, sonst hätte ich das Gewässer gepachtet, ohne Tageskartenausgabe.


----------



## Gelöschte Mitglieder 208211 (5. Februar 2019)

Naturliebhaber schrieb:


> Preis erheblich günstiger als in Mittelfranken, aber immer noch teuer. Wurde am Ende übrigens von einer Privatperson gepachtet, die nun die Tageskarten an privat verkauft. Er war schneller als ich, sonst hätte ich das Gewässer gepachtet, ohne Tageskartenausgabe.



Wer hat der kann.

Da sollte man dann froh sein, dass die Preiserhöhung nur ca. 5 Euro beträgt.
Das Gewässer hätte auch weg sein können. (Auch dann wäre das Gemecker gross...warum hat man nicht ..sind ja nur 5 Euro )

Sicherlich ärgerlich aber wenn man mal hinter der Kulisse schaut...


----------



## gründler (5. Februar 2019)

Testudo schrieb:


> @gründler Bevor ich mir jetzt die 226 Seiten zu Gemüte führe, was bewegt dich darin?



Mich bewegt da nix.......muss man selbst lesen und dann selbst darüber Urteilen.


----------



## Laichzeit (5. Februar 2019)

Kopfschuettel schrieb:


> Da sollte man dann froh sein, dass die Preiserhöhung nur 5 Euro beträgt.
> Das Gewässer hätte auch weg sein können. (Auch dann wäre das Gemecker gross...warum hat man nicht ..sind ja nur 5 Euro )
> 
> Sicherlich ärgerlich aber wenn man mal hinter der Kulisse schaut...



Ja, wenn man hinter die Kulisse schaut und das Gesamtbild betrachtet, da kommt man plötzlich auf ganz andere Gedanken. Mittelfranken ist mit anderen Teilen Bayerns (Entschuldige) der anglerische Arsch von Deutschland und spricht zum Glück nur für Mittelfranken/Bayern. Ohne kleine Bäche haben wir allein 142.000 Flusskilometer, Küste, Seen. Wer ernsthaft glaubt, die Gewässerknappheit in Deutschland wäre mehr als ein regionales Problem, der hat sich nicht richtig mit dem Thema befasst. In den betroffenen Regionen wird durch die tollen Einschränkungen alles nur viel schlimmer, da sich personenstarke Vereine zwischen die in der Regel unterfischten Privatstrecken zwängen müssen.


----------



## Gelöschtes Mitglied 150887 (5. Februar 2019)

Angesichts der Realisierungsquoten anderer Ziele und Programme spar ich mir das dann lieber, man lebt nur einmal.


----------



## Gelöschte Mitglieder 208211 (5. Februar 2019)

Testudo schrieb:


> @gründler Bevor ich mir jetzt die 226 Seiten zu Gemüte führe, was bewegt dich darin?



Dem Kollegen gründler geht es mit seinen Spitzen um die drohenden Angelverbote bis hin zur Abschaffung des Angelns in DE.
Aussperrung der Angler aus Natur200-FFH Gebieten etc.,


----------



## Gelöschtes Mitglied 150887 (5. Februar 2019)

In den 80ern glaubte man auch wir könnten heute mit unseren Autos fliegen und manche leben  unter der Wasseroberfläche........ und nüscht is.


----------



## Gelöschte Mitglieder 208211 (5. Februar 2019)

Testudo schrieb:


> In den 80ern glaubte man auch wir könnten heute mit unseren Autos fliegen und manche leben  unter der Wasseroberfläche........ und nüscht is.


Es wird aber kräftig gesägt.
Das Ergebnis werden wir aber erst in einigen Jahren oder Jahrzehnten sehen.
Auswirkungen aber bereits heute schon.
In NRW hat man eine Zusage der aktuellen landesregierung das Natura 2000 Gebiete nicht für Angler gesperrten werden.
Das kann in ein paar jahren bei einer evtl. Rot/Grünen regierung wieder anders aussehen.

Wie es in NDS derzeit aussieht...frag mal gründler  

Wie Du schon sagst, man lebt nur 1x.
Also besser Angeln gehen so lange man es noch kann.
Sich über 5 Euro aufregen...wobei der Sprit auch nicht billiger wird und ein Päckchen Angelhaken auch schon 3-4 Euro kostet
Geschweige denn noch Geld für die Kippe da ist...


----------



## Naturliebhaber (5. Februar 2019)

Kopfschuettel schrieb:


> Sich über 5 Euro aufregen...wobei der Sprit auch nicht billiger wird und ein Päckchen Angelhaken auch schon 3-4 Euro kostet



Der Punkt ist ja, dass all das Aufregen nichts bringen wird. Der Verband muss die Preise weitergeben, die er bezahlen muss und eine sozialistische Revolution ist nicht in Sicht.


----------



## Gelöschtes Mitglied 207125 (5. Februar 2019)

"Dialoge Vision Zukunft 2050". Gegen das kranke Zeug was dort noch so drinsteht sind die anfänglich 5,00€ Erhöhung lächerlich.


----------



## Danielsu83 (6. Februar 2019)

Um die Erhöhung wirklich beurteilen zu können fehlt mir die Information wann die Beiträge das letzte mal angepasst wurden. Wenn die Beiträge jetzt 20 Jahre oder länger stabil waren finde ich die Erhöhung auch Prozentual durchaus nachvollziehbar. Das Geld hat halt einfach in der Zeit massiv an Kaufkraft verloren.


----------



## Piere (6. Februar 2019)

sorry,
weshalb man um eine jährliche Beitragserhöhung von 5 Euro einen solchen Aufriss machen kann....?
die betroffenen Poster werden schon selber wissen, wer mit meinem Post gemeint ist.

--ist nur meine persönliche Meinung--
--man darf aber auch eine andere (Meinung) haben


----------



## MarkusZ (6. Februar 2019)

Insgesamt steigen die Beiträge um 5 + 7 € = 12€, wenn ich richtig gelesen habe.

Also 74€ für die im Gewässerverzeichnis gelistenen Strecken.  Das Verzeichnis hat 80 Seiten, scheinen also nicht wenige zu sein.  Für einige privat bewirtschaftete Gewässer  müssen allerdings noch meist rabattierte Zusatzkarten erworben werden.

Ich glaube nicht, dass sich jemand über die 12 € an sich aufregt, sondern eben anzweifelt, ob das Geld auch gut investiert wird.

Andernorts wird aus diesem Grund ja gegen die Fischereiabgabe geklagt.

Aber das wissen die Nordmänner sicher besser Bescheid.


----------



## Piere (6. Februar 2019)

Ok sind 1 Teuro pro Monat. Wann ist denn letztmals der Beitrag erhöht worden, vor der jetzigen ?
Geld frisst sich durch Inflation selber auf.


----------



## Gelöschte Mitglieder 208211 (6. Februar 2019)

MarkusZ schrieb:


> Insgesamt steigen die Beiträge um 5 + 7 € = 12€, wenn ich richtig gelesen habe.
> 
> Also 74€ für die im Gewässerverzeichnis gelistenen Strecken.  Das Verzeichnis hat 80 Seiten, scheinen also nicht wenige zu sein.  Für einige privat bewirtschaftete Gewässer  müssen allerdings noch meist rabattierte Zusatzkarten erworben werden.
> 
> ...



Und nun vergleichst Du Äpfel mit Birnen.

Falls wer Zweifel hat muss die Karte ja nicht kaufen.


----------



## Gelöschtes Mitglied 150887 (6. Februar 2019)

Kann mir jemand mal bitte mathematisch auf die Sprünge helfen. Wenn ein Beitrag von 5 auf 22 Euro steigt sind das schon mal 17 Euro, dazu noch die Erhöhung der Gebühr für die Verbandsgewässer von 45 auf 52 Euro sind nochmals 7 Euro, das macht also insgesamt 24 Euro oder anders ausgedrückt eine Erhöhung um 48%.

Ketzerisch gefragt, wer würde sonst lächelnd wegstecken wenn sich sein Hobby ohne Zugewinn dermaßen verteuert?


MarkusZ schrieb:


> Marktwirtschaft gegen Zentralvrwaltungswirtschaft - Kapitalismus gegen Sozialismus
> 
> Im Süden sind die Fischereirechte überwiegend seit Generationen  Privateigentum ohne Sozialbindung, da bestimmen Angebot und Nachfrage den Preis.
> Der Osten scheint da wohl noch vom Erbe des sozialistischen Gedanken zu profitieren.





MarkusZ schrieb:


> dass sich die Marktwirtschaft bei euch nicht auch noch breit macht.



Hier erzählt uns wohl ein Blinder was über die Vielfalt der Farben

Nach fast 30 Jahren ist die Marktwirtschaft schon lange hier angekommen, wir haben nur alle Nase Lang eine nasse Wiese, ein Tümpel, Flüssse, Kanäle und Seen  und dabei die geringste Bevölkerungsdichte. Wie soll den da der Wettbewerb ernsthaft die Preise nach oben treiben.

Und natürlich ist es noch Preiswert, da braucht man nicht drüber diskutieren, aber wie es zu so einem Anstieg kommt, finde ich schon interessant, da bin ich auf die Herleitung gespannt.


----------



## PirschHirsch (6. Februar 2019)

Anglerboard Redaktion schrieb:


> Der Landesverband schlägt eine Beitragserhöhung *von 5 auf 22 Euro pro Angler* vor.



Hmmm, ich hatte das ähnlich wie JKC und Testudo verstanden:

Da steht "von" (s. rote Markierung) "auf" = vorher ("von" impliziert einen Start/-Ausgangspunkt) 5, nun 22 Euro = Differenz 17 EUR. Diese plus die 7 Euro = insgesamt 24 Euro.

Falls Erhöhung *um *5 Euro auf 22 Euro, wäre das dann nicht ganz eindeutig  formuliert. Da IMO ein semantischer Unterschied (mit "mathematischen Konsequenzen").

Ich kann aber natürlich auch falsch liegen, schildere nur meine persönliche "Lese-Weise" bzgl. "von" und "um".

Ödöth: Um 1 in der Hektik verrechnet, noch nachträglich korrigiert (Testudo schrieb offenbar zeitgleich).


----------



## Gelöschte Mitglieder 208211 (6. Februar 2019)

Testudo schrieb:


> Kann mir jemand mal bitte mathematisch auf die Sprünge helfen. Wenn ein Beitrag von 5 auf 22 Euro steigt sind das schon mal 17 Euro, dazu noch die Erhöhung der Gebühr für die Verbandsgewässer von 45 auf 52 Euro sind nochmals 7 Euro, das macht also insgesamt 24 Euro oder anders ausgedrückt eine Erhöhung um 48%.
> 
> Ketzerisch gefragt, wer würde sonst lächelnd wegstecken wenn sich sein Hobby ohne Zugewinn dermaßen verteuert?
> 
> ...



Du hast natürlich Recht, es sind mehr als € 5.
Die Gründe dafür wurden aber auch im Beitrag genannt.
Mehr Gewässer, höhere Pachtgebühr, Preissteigerung bei Besatzfisch.


----------



## MarkusZ (6. Februar 2019)

Sorry, Lesefehler.

Nicht* um* 5,- € , sondern* von* 5,- auf 22,-€.€ .

Dann wären es 2 € im Monat.

Auf den ersten Blick auch nicht viel, aber die Frage bleibt halt, ob man dafür auch entsprechend was geboten bekommt.

Das müssen dann die Angler in MVP beurteilen können.  Als Süddeutscher bin ich da raus.


----------



## Fantastic Fishing (6. Februar 2019)

MarkusZ schrieb:


> Dann wären es 2 € im Monat.



So kann man den Anstieg natürlich auch verzerrend darstellen. Das ist mir zu Politisch schön geschrieben. Könnten ja auch nur aufgerundete 7 Cent am Tag sein, gell? Es ist eine Erhöhung von 17€, genau das steht zur Debatte, alles andere ist doch wieder der Grabenkampf um die Deutung.


----------



## fishhawk (6. Februar 2019)

Hallo,

man könnte auch sagen von 5,-  auf 22,- wäre ne  Erhöhung um 340% .

Allzu viele Angler aus MVP haben hier aber noch nicht geschrieben, ob sie wegen der 17 € lieber auf Gewässer verzichten würden.

Ohne die betroffenen Gewässer zu kennen, wird da wahrscheinlich auch nicht viel kommen.

Pauschal lässt sich das m.E. gar nicht beantworten.

Frage an FF, bist du da auch direkt betroffen?


----------



## mathei (6. Februar 2019)

es kostet jetzt 17. wird um 5 erhöht und kostet dann 22. so ist es, da ich momentan 17 zahle


----------



## fishhawk (6. Februar 2019)

Hallo,



> Der Landesverband schlägt eine Beitragserhöhung *von 5 auf 22 Euro pro Angler* vor.



Wurde da jetzt der Verband falsch zitiert oder war der Originaltext schon fehlerhaft?

Von 17 auf 22 wäre ja ne Erhöhung *um* 5,- € .


----------



## PirschHirsch (6. Februar 2019)

Genau das meinte ich mit der potenziellen Verwirrung durch "von" vs. "um" (wg. nicht eindeutiger Lesart).

Ein paar Leute (inkl. mir) nahmen das halt einfach wörtlich-semantisch, so wie's dasteht - wobei es offenbar doch anders gemeint war.

Darum THX an mathei für die Aufklärung, es scheint von der Bedeutung her tatsächlich ein "um 5 EUR" zu sein ("von" also NICHT als Ausgangspunkt, sondern als "Mengenangabe" zu sehen).

Dann beträgt die Zusatz-Gesamtsumme also 12 EUR.


----------



## kati48268 (6. Februar 2019)

Die ganze Geschichte wurde bereits im vergangenen November angekündigt
http://dkac-mv.de/2018/11/lav-m-v-w...LSt1nGY1xhURtR3Oq0Z4sEJv0rcZBTwRzPh9Mmu7YfT50
und zu der Zeit intensiv bei Facebook auf vielen Seiten diskutiert.

Interessanterweise schauen viele nur auf die Gesamtkosten, die im Vergleich zu vielen Bundesländern immer noch saugünstig sind - und lächeln darüber.

Trotzdem darf man doch mal hinterfragen
und muss dann auch dringend differenzieren zwischen den beiden Posten!

Gut erklärt wird ja der Part der Angelberechtigung.

So gut wie kein Wort findet man zu der Erhöhung des Verbandsbeitrages!
Der hat -und das sollte man zumindest wahrnehmen- NICHTS und GAR NICHTS mit der Angelkarte, den Pachten & den Gewässern zu tun.
Da macht sich der Landesverband schlicht die Kassen voll ohne irgendwie zu begründen warum eigentlich.
DAS muss hinterfragt werden, egal wie günstig der Gewässerzugang ansonsten ist.


----------



## Pokolyt (6. Februar 2019)

PirschHirsch schrieb:


> Genau das meinte ich mit der potenziellen Verwirrung durch "von" vs. "um" (wg. nicht eindeutiger Lesart).
> 
> Ein paar Leute (inkl. mir) nahmen das halt einfach wörtlich-semantisch, so wie's dasteht - wobei es offenbar doch anders gemeint war.
> 
> ...


Wie kommst du auf 12 Euro?
Neuer Beitrag 22 €
Beinhaltet eine Erhöhung von 5€
Alter Beitrag 17€


----------



## PirschHirsch (6. Februar 2019)

Anglerboard Redaktion schrieb:


> *von 5 auf 22 Euro pro Angler* vor. Gleichzeitig sollen die Beiträge für die Jahreskarten von *45 auf 52 Euro* angehoben werden, so der Vorschlag aus dem Präsidium.



Rote Position 1: 5 EUR mehr (wie sich nun dank mathei herausgestellt hat)
Rote Position 2: 7 EUR mehr

Zusammen daher 12 EUR mehr im Vergleich.


----------



## kati48268 (7. Februar 2019)

Übrigens:
22€ NUR der Verbandsbeitrag...
Meines Wissens ist MV damit der TEUERSTE Landesverband in ganz Deutschland!
Von Spezialverbänden wie dem DSAV mal abgesehen.
Das war er vermutlich schon mit den 17€ _(hab nicht alle Daten aus Deutschland, aber die meisten)_.


Ich bin erstaunt, dass das trotz der extrem günstigen Gewässerkarte einfach so durch geht.
Was machen die mit der ganzen Kohle?

Zum Vergleich:
AV NDS 4,50€, Hessenfischer 11€, LV BW 13€.


----------



## MarkusZ (7. Februar 2019)

LFV Bayern 6,80, obwohl die Mieten in Oberschleißheim deutlich höher sein dürften als in Neustadt-Glewe.


----------



## schlotterschätt (7. Februar 2019)

https://www.lav-mv.de/mitteilungen.php?pp=1&id=650


----------



## jkc (7. Februar 2019)

Wutschhhhh. Alles erschlagen, nech.


----------



## Gelöschte Mitglieder 208211 (7. Februar 2019)

MarkusZ schrieb:


> LFV Bayern 6,80, obwohl die Mieten in Oberschleißheim deutlich höher sein dürften als in Neustadt-Glewe.


Evtl. werden die Angestellten auch über die Fischereiabgabe bezahlt? 
Dann kann man den Beitrag niedrig halten.

Und im diskutierten Verband fliesst diese Abgabe nicht Richtung Angestellte.


----------



## mathei (8. Februar 2019)

man hätte besser daran getan die beiträge jährlich anzupassen. so weit ich mich erinnere sind sie seid 2014 stabil. das wären dann 3 € pro jahr oder 25 cent pro monat gewesen. verkauft sich besser als dieser mist meiner meinung nach. die verteilung auf verbandsbeitrag und gewässerkarte spielt keine rolle. dawird man schon gerechnet haben. viele mitglieder hier in mv sind mitglieder, aber keine angler. was hauptsächlich mit liegeplätzen für boote zu tun hat


----------



## kati48268 (9. Februar 2019)

mathei schrieb:


> die verteilung auf verbandsbeitrag und gewässerkarte spielt keine rolle.


Es gibt ja auch Ostverbände, die diese Verteilung gar nicht haben; ein Betrag, fertig.

Die Erhöhung und der absolute Betrag muss aber doch hinterfragt werden.
22€ ist mehr als das fünffache des Beitrags für den günstigsten Landesverband.
Wofür brauchen die so viel Kohle, warum so viel mehr als andere?


----------



## fishhawk (9. Februar 2019)

Hallo,



> viele mitglieder hier in mv sind mitglieder, aber keine angler. was hauptsächlich mit liegeplätzen für boote zu tun hat



Gehört da Angela Merkel auch dazu? 

Die absolute  Höhe des Beitrags pro Mitglied sagt noch nicht aus, wie wirtschaftlich und zweckmäßig die Verbände arbeiten.

NRW und Bayern dürften ja trotz niedriger Beiträge durch deutlich mehr Mitglieder auch wesentlich mehr Einnahmen haben.


----------



## torstenhtr (9. Februar 2019)

@kati:


> Ich bin erstaunt, dass das trotz der extrem günstigen Gewässerkarte einfach so durch geht.
> Was machen die mit der ganzen Kohle?
> Zum Vergleich:
> AV NDS 4,50€, Hessenfischer 11€, LV BW 13€.



Der größte Anteil dürfte für Personalkosten anfallen. 
Ich zähle 9 Mitarbeiter in der Geschäftsstelle: https://www.lav-mv.de/, dann sicherlich die Geschäftsstelle selbst etc.
Hut ab vor dem AV NDS, aber der hat auch mehr als 2x Mitglieder und spart Beiträge für den DAFV. Ist alles nicht direkt vergleichbar, z.B. hat der LFV Bayern 3x Anzahl Mitglieder und dürfte erhebliche Summen aus der FA bekommen. Im Endeffekt zählt für Angler die Gesamtsumme, das sind reine Verbandsgebühren, die Vereine werden ihren Beitrag noch darauf schlagen.

Mich persönlich würde das überhaupt nicht stören, ich finde selbst 22€ noch günstig. Wenn mehr Angestellte in der Geschäftsstelle sind, finde ich das auch besser als wenn Ehrenamtliche die Arbeit übernehmen.

Entscheidend sind die Inhalte- darüber muss diskutiert werden - und da habe ich meine Zweifel, wenn bestimmte Verbände anerkannte Naturschutzvereinigungen sind.


----------



## mathei (9. Februar 2019)

kati48268 schrieb:


> Es gibt ja auch Ostverbände, die diese Verteilung gar nicht haben; ein Betrag, fertig.
> 
> Die Erhöhung und der absolute Betrag muss aber doch hinterfragt werden.
> 22€ ist mehr als das fünffache des Beitrags für den günstigsten Landesverband.
> Wofür brauchen die so viel Kohle, warum so viel mehr als andere?


also in diesem fall hinterfrage ich es nicht. alleine den gewässerfond zu erhalten ist eine mamutaufgabe. denn nicht nur der lav auch die fischer haben zu kämpfen um die gewässer zu erhalten. dank dem bund der steuerzahler sind die jetzigen einhnahmen aus den gewässern zu wenig. deswegen muss alles neu ausgeschrieben und verhandelt werden


----------



## Xianeli (9. Februar 2019)

Mich juckt der "BEP" beim Hobby herzlichst wenig. Ehrlich gesagt habe ich mir nie darüber Gedanken gemacht wie teuer der Jahresbeitrag ist. Es ist mir einfach egal. Ich möchte mein Hobby ausleben und wenn mir ein Gewässer gefällt dann zahle ich eben den Jahresbetrag. 

Hat sich jemals jemand Gedanken über den Break Even Point gemacht ? Der lässt sich doch gar nicht errechnen bzw könnte ich ihn niemals erreichen denn die Ruhe und Entspannung am Wasser ist für mich unbezahlbar. 

Bei einem Preisaufschlag mehr Leistung verlangen ? Geht mal in den Supermarkt da seht ihr wie das läuft ! Mit der Zeit müssen Preise auch mal angepasst werden um konkurrenzfähig zu bleiben. Der Supermarkt ist nicht das beste Beispiel aber man kann nicht immer mehr verlangen. 

Wir wollen alle immer möglichst viel für unser Geld aber verlieren komplett aus den Augen das unser gegenüber auch überleben muss... Leben und Leben lassen. Die Schmerzgrenze kann jeder selbst definieren


----------



## kati48268 (10. Februar 2019)

fishhawk schrieb:


> Die absolute  Höhe des Beitrags pro Mitglied sagt noch nicht aus, wie wirtschaftlich und zweckmäßig die Verbände arbeiten.


Letztendlich haben alle LVs dieselben Aufgaben.
Insofern ist bei ungefähr gleicher Mitgliederzahl die absolute Höhe des Beitrags zumindest ein Indiz für die Effizienz.


fishhawk schrieb:


> NRW und Bayern dürften ja trotz niedriger Beiträge durch deutlich mehr Mitglieder auch wesentlich mehr Einnahmen haben.


Bayern ist der mitgliedssträrkste LV, ja,
NRW teilt sich auf in 3, bzw. sogar 4 Einzelverbände.



torstenhtr schrieb:


> ... erhebliche Summen aus der FA bekommen...


An dieses Thema wird ja jetzt endlich ran gegangen,
zunächst zwar nur SH & NRW, aber das Fracksausen, dass jetzt schon dort zu Tage tritt,
zeigt wohl wie in ganz D rechtswiedrig mit der Fischereiabgabe umgegangen wurde & wird.
Wir dürfen uns wohl auf sehr große Überraschungen & Verwerfungen in den nächsten Jahren einstellen. 



torstenhtr schrieb:


> ich finde selbst 22€ noch günstig ... Entscheidend sind die Inhalte


Genau darauf kommt es an,
deswegen rede ich ja von "Hinterfragen".



mathei schrieb:


> also in diesem fall hinterfrage ich es nicht. alleine den gewässerfond zu erhalten ist eine mamutaufgabe.


Wenn dem so ist, könnte der LV dies seinen Mitgliedern doch auch problemlos & stolz nachweisen, hm?



Xianeli schrieb:


> Ehrlich gesagt habe ich mir nie darüber Gedanken gemacht wie teuer der Jahresbeitrag ist. Es ist mir einfach egal. Ich möchte mein Hobby ausleben und wenn mir ein Gewässer gefällt dann zahle ich eben den Jahresbetrag.


Genau solche Mitglieder lieben Verbände;
- Unterschied zwischen Verbandsbeitrag & Gewässerkarte nicht mal begriffen
- und ansonsten ist auch alles egal.


----------



## Xianeli (10. Februar 2019)

Danke aber den kenne ich sehr wohl. Bin nur nicht auf den Zug aufgesprungen weil ich keine Beiträge zahle. 

Aber schön das du so allwissend bist 

Man muss sich nicht wegen jedem Scheiss das Maul zerreißen und immer alles hinterfragen.


----------



## Brillendorsch (10. Februar 2019)

Xianeli schrieb:


> Danke aber den kenne ich sehr wohl. Bin nur nicht auf den Zug aufgesprungen weil ich keine Beiträge zahle.
> 
> Aber schön das du so allwissend bist
> 
> Man muss sich nicht wegen jedem Scheiss das Maul zerreißen und immer alles hinterfragen.



wenn es für Dich nur Scheiss ist, warum machst Du dann hier mit ?


----------



## Xianeli (10. Februar 2019)

Brillendorsch schrieb:


> wenn es für Dich nur Scheiss ist, warum machst Du dann hier mit ?



Muss ich eure Meinung vertreten ? Oder darf nur schreiben wer nicht anders denkt ?


----------



## kati48268 (11. Februar 2019)

Xianeli schrieb:


> Man muss sich nicht wegen jedem Scheiss das Maul zerreißen und immer alles hinterfragen.


Sag ich doch: 


Xianeli schrieb:


> Muss ich eure Meinung vertreten ? Oder darf nur schreiben wer nicht anders denkt ?


"Hinterfragen" bedeutet nicht automatisch, dass man etwas negiert.
Es bedeutet, ich mache mich über Aussagen kundig und bilde mir dann eine Meinung.
Wer nicht hinterfragt, ist wiederum nicht kundig und 
Leute, die zwar eine Meinung, aber keine Ahnung haben, gibt es (auch hier) mehr als genug.

Zum Thema:
Wenn der LV MeckPom belegen kann, dass seine Arbeit so viel mehr wert ist, als die anderer vergleichbarer Landesverbände,
oder dass diese Arbeit auf guten Gründen bei ihnen halt so viel mehr kostet,
dann wäre ja auch alles ok.
In den bisherigen Verlautbarungen findet man davon aber eben so gar nichts.


----------



## mathei (11. Februar 2019)

kati48268 schrieb:


> Sag ich doch:
> 
> "Hinterfragen" bedeutet nicht automatisch, dass man etwas negiert.
> Es bedeutet, ich mache mich über Aussagen kundig und bilde mir dann eine Meinung.
> ...


da hast du in jedem fall erstmal recht.die öffentlichkeitsarbeit gefällt mir auch nicht. wenngleich extra für soetwas jemand eingestellt wurde.kostet ja auch ein jahresgehalt. dennoch gibt es wie auch in der freien wirtschaft erstmal eine rangfolge. also frage an den vereinsvorstand, dann kreisanglerverband, dann lav.
und ich frage nicht. mein logischer verstand sagt, das alles nunmal teurer wird. und diese erhöhung von ca. 25 cent pro monat auf 4 jahre gerechnet, finde ich nicht überzogen


----------



## Kochtopf (11. Februar 2019)

kati48268 schrieb:


> Leute, die zwar eine Meinung, aber keine Ahnung haben, gibt es (auch hier) mehr als genug.


Wie denn 'auch hier? Gerade hier! Gerade auch unter dem letzten Betreiber! Es wurde viel brav nachgeredet egal ob der Sachverhalt durchdrungen wurde oder nicht, denn mit einer abweichenden Meinung wurde man ratzfatz verwarnt - und die Sportsfreunde sind nach wie vor hier. Da wird sich also nix dran geändert haben.

Ich geh mich jetzt selbstgeisseln


----------



## kati48268 (12. Februar 2019)

Überwinde deine traumatischen Psychosen doch langsam mal.


----------



## Kochtopf (12. Februar 2019)

Niemals, damit bin ich doch hier in bester Gesellschaft


----------



## volgoman (16. Februar 2019)

Mache in MV regelmässig Angelurlaub. Ne Wochenkarte für 25€ ist sehr günstig, das bezahlt man in NRW am Teich an einem Tag. Bin schon für die Erhöhung aber es sollte moderat bleiben. Dazu pachten ist auch eine Lösung, wer bekommt dann sonst  die Rechte?  Spekulanten!.? Die Vereine sollten das Vorrecht habe die Gewässer zu nutzen u. zu bewirtschaften. Ich, (wir) als Gäste bringen ja auch was dazu bei.


----------

